# removing router bits



## harold1939 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am having trouble removing a router bit from my bosch 1617 evs. The manual says "The collet chuck is self extracting ; it is not necessary to strike the collet chuck to free the router bit." I have struck just about everything and still can not get out the bit. WHat is necessary?

Thanks for your assistance.

Harold


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Harold. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I believe "self extracting" means that if you continue to turn the collet nut out, it will pull the collet out of the router and you can remove the bit. It may appear loose now, but if you continue to turn it out, it will get tight again and then the collet will come loose.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harold

" self extracting " many of the better routers come with a collet that is self extracting, that's to say once you remove the nut the collet should be with the nut and the bit should be free to come out but if the small snap ring comes off the collet the bit is stuck  some of the collets have just a small lip that is over/in the nut the same way ,if the nuts comes off but the collet is still in place and holding the bit in place..

Now and then I will get a bit stuck, I use a pair of wood sticks to free the bit.you just drive one stick on top of the other...see below...works like a ball joint remove tool.

=========



harold1939 said:


> I am having trouble removing a router bit from my bosch 1617 evs. The manual says "The collet chuck is self extracting ; it is not necessary to strike the collet chuck to free the router bit." I have struck just about everything and still can not get out the bit. WHat is necessary?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Harold


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure the problem is the second release point has not been reached. As Brian said, the nut loosens and turns for a bit and becomes tight again. Continued turning with the wrench loosens the bit in the collet. If you attempt to remove the bit before this release point is reached you will damage the collet. This is explained in the manual.


----------



## lchapman97 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Can't get the collet out of the armature shaft NEWBIE alert!*

I'm trying to put in a 1/2 in bit for the first time...got the collet nut off but if the collet is supposed to come out of the armature shaft I can't do it...and the collet opening is just a bit too narrow to get the bit in. What am I doing wrong? And my Bosch 1617 evspk didn't come with a little metal ring that it sounds like I need. I've attached a pic of the collet on the shaft.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

lchapman97 said:


> I'm trying to put in a 1/2 in bit for the first time...got the collet nut off but if the collet is supposed to come out of the armature shaft I can't do it...and the collet opening is just a bit too narrow to get the bit in. What am I doing wrong? And my Bosch 1617 evspk didn't come with a little metal ring that it sounds like I need. I've attached a pic of the collet on the shaft.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi Phil - I think that little groove around the top edge of the collet is supposed to be engaged by a matching "ledge" inside the collet nut. That enables the nut to pull the collet out of the armature. Tightening the collet, even slightly, into the armature shaft, without a tool (bit) installed, will compress the collet enough to release from the collet nut and stick in the armature shaft. It appears that this is what you have now.
At this point, I think a brass punch and a tap hammer will be required to remove the collet. Position the punch in the groove on the collet and gently tap it away from the router motor. You may have to repeat at several places around the collet and go around a couple of times. It doesn't look to be terribly jammed but hard to tell by looking. 
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You need to pickup the item below from Harbor or just about any auto parts store, it will do the job

Slide Hammer - Great Deals on Slide Hammers at Harbor Freight

==



lchapman97 said:


> I'm trying to put in a 1/2 in bit for the first time...got the collet nut off but if the collet is supposed to come out of the armature shaft I can't do it...and the collet opening is just a bit too narrow to get the bit in. What am I doing wrong? And my Bosch 1617 evspk didn't come with a little metal ring that it sounds like I need. I've attached a pic of the collet on the shaft.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## thething84 (Jan 7, 2013)

being a engineer myself. I have seen this many times with collet holders. It usually caused by tightening up on a shaft which is smaller than the minimum diamter the collet can close up on. This forces the collet into the taper to far and causes the collet to become stuck. Try getting a small flat bladed screwdriver in the grove and tease ti out. I have never has any major problems getting them out. Check you shanks size and the size the collet should close up on. 

Hope this helps

James


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Could we possibly get a sticky on this? Seems like It comes up every week or so...


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a very old ELU 177 router which was almost impossible to remove the bits from after a little hard working by the machine. I ended up getting a replacement chuck for it (Eliminator in the US, Musclechuck in the UK) which has a solved the problem for me. I have a small Bosch ¼" machine which has never been a problem, though, as well as a fairly new Triton TR 001 (I miss out the country code to make it easier for others to understand which model I have) which hasn't given me any problem at all with bit removal - touch wood/tocca ferro! I still use the ELU on almost a daily basis, by the way, as the Triton lives under the bench.

It would probably be cheaper to buy a new chuck, rather than keeping on hitting the spindle by some means or another as the long-term damage to the router will cost considerably more to repair than the short-term saving of hitting it with something, via wedges/levers or pullers.

Just my 2 (Euro)cents worth...


----------



## PhilWorsley2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, but I've had this problem with several routers I've been lent.

I've a number of strategies


Ensure the collett nut is undone enough - on some routers you undo it a bit, then need to undo it some more (mentioned in replies above)
Undo the collett nut completely and take the nut and collett out. If this works then you can very carefully drift the tool out of the collett .
If the collett doesn't come out when the nut is completely undone, then screw it back on a couple of turns and then carefully pry between the tool against the collett nut. Care! You don't want to damage the tool! If the 'gap' between collett nut and tool is larger than a screwdriver then I've used a 1/4" spanner to fill the gap.

As you've probably worked out, if the tool being stuck is a regular occurrence then something isn't right. Check the collett holder isn't damaged and consider replacing the collett.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

harold1939 said:


> I am having trouble removing a router bit from my bosch 1617 evs. The manual says "The collet chuck is self extracting ; it is not necessary to strike the collet chuck to free the router bit." I have struck just about everything and still can not get out the bit. WHat is necessary?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Harold


on that router i have one and do this, when you losen the nut it will loosen and than tighten up again loosen it again and the bit will come out, their are 2 steps to get it out , no need to hit the router around the bit area , just do the above


----------

